# 5 gal bucket of bluegill guts



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Today an old friend (74 years old) showed me a 5 gallon bucket of Bluegill guts as he dumped them into a Cambridge business dumpster to dispose of them.
Wow those were big gills.. 9"-10" long. He said after 4 days of hitting farm ponds he and a buddy finally was at the right place at the right time. Didn't say where caught but the bucket of guts were proof. Had to be over 50 fish.
This was yesterday, Tuesday they caught them.
My ice fishing has been hit and miss but haven't had a day like that.
Plenty of time left before ice is lost to try to match that catch. He's old school with a diddle stick rod, bobber and hand pull retrieve. Used wax worms on bottom.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

That certainly would benefit a compost pile or somebody's garden


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

I am ready to slay some gills.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

or perhaps over a coyote trap?


----------

